# need rig purely for 3d modelling/ rendering and occasional gaming (65k max budget)



## prashanthada (Nov 14, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *porpose is to get flawless 3d modelling and rendering on software's like Revit, Max and Modo. occasional gaming like DOTA2 , NFS*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *60-65 k*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*no*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *win7 ultimate any suggestion for win 8?*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *1tb*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:*24" full hd, value for money hd monitor*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:*speakers*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *in one week by this weekend-18 nov.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:*assembler will assemble it*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *delhi, online-no issues*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?






*so lets go one by one I have done some research and am confused about some-things*

*1. processor - 3d generation i-7 3770*
is there a better value for money processor available other then i-7 3770

*2. mother board - h series or z series.* 
am not going to over-clock. is sli possible in h series. in future i might want to use two gpu. please suggest the specific series with price

*3. ram - i want to start with 8 gb 1600mhz ram.* 
now am confused between corsair and g-skill. which of those is a better ram. have read that corsair comes with a bigger heat sink. please help between corsair or g-skill. and also is it available and possible to use ram with more mhz's? will it make any sensible difference in performance?

*4.  graphics card -  am looking for a entry level or mid range professional card. quadro 600, quadro 2000 or firefro 4900.*

5*. hard disk - 1 tb* 
everybody been writing about wd black ......green.....blue...please clear the confusion out. what the hell with all those models..............please suggest me the fastest hard drive in 7200 rpm..........as far as i have read wd black comes with 64mb cache but others don't...please some one help on this

*6. power supply - i dont have much knowledge about power supplies.* 
please first suggest me how much power supply do i require. second have been reading threads about corsair vs450 is it an optimum enough power supply?..........and then which brand and make  

*7. cooling system* 
have been reading about cooler master hyper evo. are their other options in corsair or something. remember am not over clocking...........but my system might be on for 24 - 48 hrs. on a single stretch at times.

*8. case *
which case to use for efficient cooling. Corsair Carbide Series or cooler master. please suggest a decent case

*9. monitor*
want a full hd led panel 24". also suggest options other then dell monitors. max budget for monitor is 15000

*10. mouse, keyboard, dvd-rom* 
I'll choose them and budget for them goes about 2500.

*please friends help me with this. its an urgent configuration by this weekend. and my budget goes between 60-65. *
and it will be really helpfull if you can suggest the configration in these 10 points so can clearly compare and discuss the options between various suggestions one by one. thanks in advance


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2012)

For Processor, you can also look at i7 2600K which is better VFM than i7 3770.

For Motherboard, get Asrock Z77 Extreme4 around 10K

For RAm, get the 8GBX2 G-skill RipjawX @ 6.5K

For Gfx card: HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 from Gigabyte @ 14K

PSU: Corsair GS600 @ 4.6K

WD Green SATA 6 Gbps 1TB @ 4.6K
Corsair Forsa Series 120GB SSD @ 6.2K (Kolkata Price)

However, I was checking the performance of couple of apps you've mentioned like Revit and found out they are highly multi-threaded in nature. For this reason a 11.4K priced FX-8150 performs almost same as a i7 2600K, priced at 18K. Also AMD's quality motherboards come cheaper than Intel. So if you are considering a real VFM system then you can also consider the Bulldozer FX 8150 Processors.


----------



## Myth (Nov 14, 2012)

@Cilius : Your proc fits OP requirement better allowing a better gpu.

I understand 2600k is a great cpu for the mentioned requirements, but OP doesnt want to OC. OP could opt for alternative nonOC proc. The proc and the z77 mobo consume budget space and offer features which OP wont use. 
Save money on the proc and mobo here and opt for the sapphire 7870.
If OP is certain of CFing later, 7850 is ok. 
PSU : tx650 if multi gpu is in consideration. 
Take an Evo@2.1k. i7s are warm 

WD : black > blue> green. Price,performance and reliability(and warranty also).


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2012)

For the type of games he has mentioned, crossfire is not needed. And ya, OP can go with 2600 instead of 2600K


----------



## Naxal (Nov 14, 2012)

buy a professional range card, quardo or firepro product. pair it with Core i5 solution.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 15, 2012)

so lets go one by one again

*1. processor*
so am not overclocking so no k version for me. so tell me guys i7 2600 is 2nd generation and 17 3770 is 3rd generation. the applications i use are highly multi threaded as mentioned by cilus and also everyone know that. so wont it be a good idea to go for 3770.
and one more important thing i7-2600 supports max 1333 mhz ramARK | Intel® Core and i7 3770 supports upto 1600 mhz ARK | Intel® Core
i want to use 1600 mhz ram so i have to go for i3770 i guess for its supported memory type at 1600 mhz.

*2. mother board *
now as am not overclocking so no z series for me. and if sli or crossfire is just helpful in gaming not in applications, then ill not do any sli or crossfire also in future. as am not configuring pc for gaming. occasional gaming could be done in whatever system am choosing.
please let me know is their any other performance difference in z seies and h series board other thn overclocking nad sli/ crossfire?????? processor can support till 1600mhz so no point having z series board which supports ram at greater 1800/ 2000mhz types. so according to me h series board will be fine. please let me know if am thinking wrong.

*3. ram*
i just want to use 8 gb 1600mhz to start with. please let me know corsair or g skill...........which on is better. actual model number will help. thanks

*4. graphics card*
i have choosed my graohics card that i can afford its quadro 600.

*5. hard disk *
got ur point myth. ill go for black or blue according to budget and availability. can u tell that is it true that wd black  makes lot of noise????????

*6. power supply*

now according to i7 3770 and quadro 600. with no over clocking and sli/cf how much power do i require????? providing the fact that computer might be on for 1 2 days and rendering will be done on it. thanks i have no knowledge on psu please suggest.

*7. cooling system *
colling system for the above configuration. which suits best?????

*8. case *

decent case for above config.

*thanks please all help me i got 1 day more to make order. will be ordering on sat please reply fast. thanks*


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2012)

1333 MHz is the Ram speed native support for Sandybridge (2nd Gen Core series) but they do support Ram beyond 2000 MHz by uisng Intel XMP profile. 2600K can easily support 1600 MHz Ram.


----------



## Neo (Nov 15, 2012)

For the RAM, get the gskill ripjaws x 1866mhz for better performance.


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 15, 2012)

Is 1866 really worth the price over the 1600 which can be OCed.


----------



## Neo (Nov 15, 2012)

The OP is not oc'ing.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 15, 2012)

@neo
please clear my one doubt will ibe able to use 1866mhz ram on i7 3770 processor? will gigabyte GA-H77-D3H-MVP support that 1866ram.as it says on the website *"Support for DDR3 1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules"* 
am planning to go for this mobo GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H77-D3H-MVP (rev. 1.1) beacause am not going to overcloack or anything so h series............please lemme know and also if you can tellme one by one what all we need for the same. i have posted all the points above. thanks


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 15, 2012)

*@myth and @cilius*
can you now give me one by one explanation for my questions. or anyone *please*


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 15, 2012)

If you're not OCing, stock cooler should be enough. You can get a Hyper 212 Evo for 2k, it's quieter than stock and performs better.

Never heard of WD Black making too much noise, did any of the reviews mention that?

PSU : 600 or 620W should be enough. 

Case : What is your budget? Carbide 300/400 are good cases. I have a Phantom 410 which I absolutely love. It'll cost you 5.5k to 6.5K depending on how local prices are. Check out primeagbg, they are NZXT distributors I think, so they might have it there for a lower price.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> *@myth and @cilius*
> can you now give me one by one explanation for my questions. or anyone *please*



If you are buying Non-K Intel 3rd Gen Processors then no point of going beyond 1600 MHz speed as the Non-K series Processor can't support it. In case of K series Processor, you can use higher frequency Rams beyond the speed natively supported by the Processor.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 15, 2012)

*@cilus* 
thanks for the info i was confused about. on quick question you can ignore that afterwards. does overclocking cpu and ram help in running intensive applications also. or as i know they are for intensive gaming?
other then this *please temme about best mobo for (non overclocked processor and 1600mhz ram)*
how much actual power do i need for above said config.????
cooling and case for the same?
will all this come under 60-65k?
*please help*


----------



## Neo (Nov 15, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> *@cilus*
> thanks for the info i was confused about. on quick question you can ignore that afterwards. does overclocking cpu and ram help in running intensive applications also. or as i know they are for intensive gaming?
> other then this *please temme about best mobo for (non overclocked processor and 1600mhz ram)*
> how much actual power do i need for above said config.????
> ...


Ofc. Overclocking the CPU, RAM, GPU will surely improve performance.
for the PSU, get a Corsair GS600 or TX650 since you will be going for SLI in future.
For cooling, stick to stock cooler , since you are not going to OC.


----------



## Neo (Nov 15, 2012)

For mobo, check out the Intel DB75EN @5.6k


----------



## vkl (Nov 15, 2012)

Intel i7 3770 -18k
Asus P8H77-M LE - 7.6k or ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Motherboard-6.8k
G.Skill RipjawsX (2x8GB)(F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL)-6.5k or G.Skill RipjawsX (2x4GB)(F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) -3k or G.Skill RipjawsX (1x8GB)(F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) - 3.2k
Corsair cx430v2 - 2.5k
WD Caviar blue 1TB -4.9k
CM elite 311plus -2.7k
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 23" -14.8k or BENQ GW2450 LED Monitor-11.3k
Asus DRW-24B5ST - 1k
Mouse&KB:Logitech MK200 -0.7k


For graphics card take either of firepro v4900,v4800 or v3900.All of them perform better than quadro fx600 in most of the 3D animation/rendering applications.
v4800 would cost around 9-10k.
If you can find v4900 then take it,should be around 13-14k.It performs quite close to firepro v5900 and is the card to get at that price-point as of now.
1600MHz RAM is fine with i7 3770.

In heavily threaded applications like 3DSMAX i7 3770 would be around ~15-20% faster than i5 3550.
i5 3550 is around 12.5k.i5 3550 would be a little ahead of fx8150@stock in apps like 3DS MAX while would fall behind it by a bit in apps like blender.
If we take out overclocking out of equation then i5 3550 makes more sense as it has much better single-threaded performance and also is somewhat more efficient.

Dell ultrasharp u2312HM is an IPS monitor,has better color reproduction and viewing angles.
For RAM you can take a single stick of 8GB memory and add more memory later if you think it is needed.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 16, 2012)

*@vkl*
am not overclocking thats decided. and most of the confusions are solved now.
*1.* now please pick one 17 3770 or i5 3550. as 17 have 4cores with 2 thread each and i5 with 4 cores with 1 thread each.
*2.* was going through some posts thats why asking this question that can a gaming card be used in my system. as its about cuda nos. and some cards have more then quadro or firepro cards. out of curiosity am asking as in 3d applications workstation cards only helps in view ports. but if the same help can be provided with a gaming card. that will help me in gaming also. just asking an alternative on card issue.

*3. what i have understood now that if am not overcloking and no k version cpu then c430 power supply is enough for me right???*\
*4. and everone suggest that g-skill ripjaws are better then corsair vengeance or corsair xms right????*
*5. can i go with gigabyte mobo GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H77-D3H-MVP (rev. 1.1) ???? that cheaper then asus. is the performance same or i should go with asus only??*
*6. should i get a  Hyper 212 Evo or i dont need it in case of continous gaming or 3d work????*


----------



## vkl (Nov 16, 2012)

1. As already said,i7 3770 would be anywhere around 15-20% faster than i5 3550.Even though viewport rendering can be handled by GPU final rendering would be done by the CPU
 so a faster CPU is better.If you can afford i7 3770 then go with it or else i5 3550 is fine.
2. You can look for hd7850 2GB.Has good compute power with good gaming performance.In professional applications firepro v4900 would be better 
but if you want gaming then consider hd7850.Hd7850 2GB can be found for around 13-15k.
        It is not just about number of  GCN stream processors/cuda cores,it is also about the better optimized drivers oriented for workstation applications that come with professional cards.
	In rendering,for smaller models the difference between a professional card and a comparable spec-ed gaming card won't be much but when it comes to larger models the former
	would be much faster.As far as some opencl render benchmarks is concerned gcn-based 7000 series card do quite well in it.
	Also professional cards are less erratic and less prone to crashes in applications,even though similarly priced gaming card can beat it in speed.
	If one does 3d modelling on a regular basis then a professional card is a much better solution but if gaming is needed then hd7850 is a good card with good enough compute performance.

3. cx430v2 can easily handle the config mentioned by me.Even if you change the graphic card to hd7850 then also cx430v2 is more than enough.You can also opt for corsair cx500v2 for 3.3k.
4. Gskill ripjawsX overclocks better.That's about it.Corsair vengeance 1600MHz CL9 RAM is a good option.Since overclocking doesn't matter in your case,pick any of the two.
5. Yes,GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H-MVP is fine.
6. Even if you are not overclocking the temperatures might be quite high with ivy i7 under heavy load especially in summer seasons.Temperature also depends upon your the climate of your region.If you think the temperatures are quite high then you can buy hyper 212 evo,else stick to the stock cooler.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ Very nicely put *vkl*, keep up the good job


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks *vkl*
so here goes my assembly as am thinking to buy now. correct me if somethings wrong.

*1.* processor i7 3770  or 15 3550 according to budget will chosse one.

*2.* motherboard GA-H77-D3H-MVP GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H77-D3H-MVP (rev. 1.0)

*3.* ram
now if i choose corsair then it shows on its website that spd speed is 1333mhz and tested is 1600mhz Vengeance®
pelase enlighten me if that makes a diff??
if i go with Gskill ripjawsX on its website my motherboard i.e any h series is not in the recommeded mobo list G.SKILL- World leading DDR3 computer memory and SSD manufacturer -Products
please help me choose and lemme know is h series is not recommended and z wil help or no??

*4.* graphics card got the diffrce for a proffesional card am already using a firepro 4800 in my office so know the performance and sure 4900 is better. now tellme if i go for a gaming card for say Hd7850. on it website its written that "500 Watt Power Supply is required"  *www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1472&psn&lid=1#
then temme cx500v2 or cx430v2 is fine??

*5.* power supply : asked above

*6.* in delhi in summers temp are high so will go with hyper evo

*7.* case : CM elite 311plus looks fine as suggested by you. or may be any other option in similar price range if i can look. or ill go for the same

*8.* monitor: will try to go for ultra sharp. but if budget wont allow then will lg full hd 23" is a fine option or no ?? LG E2381VR LED Monitor -23"(58.42 cms)Full HD LED Monitor - LG Electronics IN

*9. for hard disk am going with wd black 64 mb cache*

*10.* mouse keyboard rom no problem at all.

*vkl one favor if this time u can give the list with price ill highly appreciate that. thanks *


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2012)

For Processor, I think you should chose between i7 2600 and 3770. i7 2600 is also hyper threaded and can process 8 threads simultaneously. It also has advantage over 3550 in Multi-threaded applications. i5 3550 is a choice for Gamers, not for 3D Modelling.


----------



## vkl (Nov 17, 2012)

If you can get i7 3770/2600 then it is ok otherwise i5 3550 is fine for its price.

2.As far as GA-H77-D3H-*MVP* is concerned,I don't know where/whether it is available in India.

3.Download this:GA-H77-D3H-MVP-Memory support list.It contains the list of some of tested and supported memory modules in this motherboard.This motherboard supports XMP.In the pdf it is clearly written:
 "Memory modules listed below are for reference only. Due to massive memory models on the market, we can only verify some of them".

You can find some of the corsair vengeance and Gskill ripjawsx memory modules tested at 1600MHz in the list.
So ideally most of the well know 1600MHz RAM modules should work well with it.With this motherboard for XMP you need intel 3rd gen processor.With intel 3rd gen processors a 1600MHz RAM on this board would run at 1600MHz and with 2nd gen processors like i7 2600 a 1600MHz RAM would be down-clocked to 1333MHz.
For corsair vengeance memory no need to worry about spd speed.At auto/default settings in BIOS the corsair vengeance memory would run at 1333MHz(spc speed),but once you enable XMP in BIOS then it will run at 1600MHz.

4.cx430v2 is more than fine for the config.When a graphics card manufacturer writes PSU specification for a card he has to take certain things into account like high power consuming processors at heavy load like i7 3960x and fx8150 and overclocking.So they have to rate it accordingly.That config would hardly consume 250watts at full load.

7.For cabby cm elite 311plus is fine.AFAIK Nzxt cabinets are not available in delhi or else nzxt source 210 elite is a good option too.

Cm hyper 212 evo would cost around 2k.
I have had given the components with their respective prices.You can check that.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 17, 2012)

ok have my final build and going to the market in the evening

1. processor i5 3550

2. mobo   should go for h series please leeme know gigabyte or asus or asrock. for which one i go????

3. ram going with gskill 1600 mhz - 8gb (4x2)

4. graphics card - going for  hd7850 2GB as my modelling level is moderate and i render on cloud setup so exactly dont want to suffer my gaming time. if am buying a pc for 60 70 k n wont be able to play latest games then it will be awwfull. so lemme know if there is a card around 10 k which is also i can consider

5. power supply - cx430v2

6. Cm hyper 212 evo

7. case - cm elite 311plus

8. monitor - lg full hd 23"

9. harddisk - wd cavier black 7200 rpm 64mb cache


*please lemme know the ups to buy 
also good speakers for around 2k*

*slowly my build is turning towards gaming but want to make a all rounder with moderate modelling and moderate amins *


----------



## vkl (Nov 17, 2012)

All of the above discussed boards are fine.Go with anyone of them.

Get atleast an hd7850 2GB.Don't go lower than that.
For UPS look for APC 600VA@2.2k or APC 650VA@2.9k.
For speakers wait for other members to respond.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 18, 2012)

so went to nehru place and got my quote finally and will be buying on wed.

*things am sure about are these*

1. processor - i5 3570 (11,375)

2. motherboard - gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H (5,790)

3. graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 (13,300)

4. harddisk wd cavier blue WD10EZEX 1tb 64mb cache (3,890)

*things am confused with are these
* 
5. ram choosed gskill ripjaw. now please lemme know ram with a lower latency is better or higher latency. in what ever case please suggest me the exact model number of the ram.
*both in g-skill and corsair
for 8gbx1 stick*

7.powersupply. now the guy at cost to cost said that cx 430v2 wont be enough for the cnfiguration. he was suggesting either tx 650(thats costly) or thunder cooler master Thunder 600W
*please help here on this issue. i want to go with a reliable power and enough for the gpu and cpu and my 24" full hd screen*

8. cabinet - cm elite 311plus not available at his shop so will cm elite 310 at 1,700 price is fine??? ill find 311 plus at other shops though. or if 311 plus not available is hould go for some other in similar price range????

9. cooling. the guy at shop suggest stock cooler will be fine by adding fans in the cabinet? true with my spec or no.???

10. monitor - is this lg full hd monitor fine LG E2381VR LED Monitor -23"(58.42 cms)Full HD LED Monitor - LG Electronics IN

i want to go for 24" full hd monior. 23"looks a little extra wide

11.ups - as suggested by vkl apc 600va. the guy at shop says it wont be enough. and was suggesting microtek 1 kv for the build. i just want 0 fluctuation and dont want much backup. only to save files and run for 10 mins. so please enlighten on this issue.

12. keyboard mouse ( will the wireless keyboard mouse lags in gaming and stuff Wireless Desktop MK320 logitech mk-320 .
please if yes then suggest something around 1500 wired which is a good combo also suited for gaming

13. dvd rom- hp at 1100 rs is fine???

i know am eating to much head and asking same things may be again n again. but please bare with me and help me as am building pc for the forst time  thanks..................will go n buy this time so wont be discusiing after this please end the confusions. *thanks *

so went to nehru place and got my quote finally and will be buying on wed.

*things am sure about are these*

1. processor - i5 3570 (11,375)

2. motherboard - gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H (5,790)

3. graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 (13,300)

4. harddisk wd cavier blue WD10EZEX 1tb 64mb cache (3,890)

*things am confused with are these
* 
5. ram choosed gskill ripjaw. now please lemme know ram with a lower latency is better or higher latency. in what ever case please suggest me the exact model number of the ram.
*both in g-skill and corsair
for 8gbx1 stick*

7.powersupply. now the guy at cost to cost said that cx 430v2 wont be enough for the cnfiguration. he was suggesting either tx 650(thats costly) or thunder cooler master Thunder 600W
*please help here on this issue. i want to go with a reliable power and enough for the gpu and cpu and my 24" full hd screen*

8. cabinet - cm elite 311plus not available at his shop so will cm elite 310 at 1,700 price is fine??? ill find 311 plus at other shops though. or if 311 plus not available is hould go for some other in similar price range????

9. cooling. the guy at shop suggest stock cooler will be fine by adding fans in the cabinet? true with my spec or no.???

10. monitor - is this lg full hd monitor fine LG E2381VR LED Monitor -23"(58.42 cms)Full HD LED Monitor - LG Electronics IN

i want to go for 24" full hd monior. 23"looks a little extra wide

11.ups - as suggested by vkl apc 600va. the guy at shop says it wont be enough. and was suggesting microtek 1 kv for the build. i just want 0 fluctuation and dont want much backup. only to save files and run for 10 mins. so please enlighten on this issue.

12. keyboard mouse ( will the wireless keyboard mouse lags in gaming and stuff Wireless Desktop MK320 logitech mk-320 .
please if yes then suggest something around 1500 wired which is a good combo also suited for gaming

13. dvd rom- hp at 1100 rs is fine???

i know am eating to much head and asking same things may be again n again. but please bare with me and help me as am building pc for the forst time  thanks..................will go n buy this time so wont be discusiing after this please end the confusions. *thanks *


----------



## Neo (Nov 18, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> so went to nehru place and got my quote finally and will be buying on wed.
> 
> *things am sure about are these*
> 
> ...



5. Lower the Latency, better the performance. Get the gskill ripjawx 1600mhz 8gb x 1. Upgrade to more memory in future if needed.

7. As already said before, the CX430V2 is more than enough for your config. No need to worry. Do not listen to what the dumb guy says.

8. 1.7k for 310 is fine. Get the CM elite 311. For cpu cooling, the evo will perform much better. More fans means more noise. Again, /ignore the shopkeeper.

11. Go for the APC 700VA (BE 700Y-IN) for 3.6k. That would be more than enough for 10mins. 

12. Go for Razer Cyclosa @ 2.7k 
For a desktop user, a wired keyboard/mouse is far better than a wireless one.

13. Get Samsung 22x SATA @ 1k


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks neo

you skipped 10 

1. now for cx430v2 fine ill go with this.......just curious by any chance for safe side i should go for cx500v2?

2. my socket is lga 1155 for i5 3550..............and on cm website evo is for some other socet??? so...........anything for same socket.......?? or have i just asked a noob question PPP

3. how much apc 600va will last???

4. do i need to add fans in my case other then the evo or same for the socket????????
3. am generally not comfortable with a wired mouse while working on my desktop. so for information asking that will a wireless mouse lag while gaming????


----------



## vkl (Nov 18, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H is fine.

For same frequency,lower latency is better.
The model name for single 8GB stick and 4GB sticks from G.skill has been posted earlier.
G.Skill RipjawsX (1x8GB)(F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)....  Corsair Vengeance (1 x 8 GB)(CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10).
Little bit of googling would have helped you.

CX430v2 is more than enough.No need to listen to the shopkeeper.Avoid cooler master thunder PSU.

CM eilte 311plus was suggested because it has front usb3.0.
For 24" fhd monitor look for BENQ GW2450 LED Monitor.

APC 600VA which costs around 2.2k can take a maximum load upto 360Watts.Your rig would consume around 250Watts at full load.
If the efficiency of PSU is taken as 80%,maximum power required from UPS by the PSU would be=(250/0.8)=312.5W which is less than 360W.
So no problem with that UPS.How much backup it would provide depends upon the battery inside the UPS not the VA rating of the UPS.
Again the backup time provided would depend upon the load i.e while gaming the backup would be less while in normal usage the backup would be more.
You can also look for APV 650VA or APC 700VA.
Microtek 1kVA is fine but APC has better surge protectors.APC 1kVA would be around 5.2k.

HP DVD ROM and Asus DRW-24B5ST are fine.Pick the latter preferably.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 18, 2012)

for speaker i am thinking of edifier 2.1 around 2k...............can any one suggest the best edifier speakers in this range or may be soem other brand??

also is thier a cheaper option the evo 212 below 2k from cm????

thanks *vkl*
goggled a lot and then got confused between lot many model....thanks for the help now am sure with power and ups according to ur information 

but hte ram that ur suggesting works at 10-10-10-30
in same dual channel rams are available at 9-9-9-27
so according to the information alter would be faster so i should go with the *www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-8gb-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m1a1600c9.html
CMZ8GX3M1A1600C9 then c10 right????


----------



## vkl (Nov 18, 2012)

If you can find the one with CAS9 then go for that.The one with CAS9 is available at flipkart for 3.5k


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks *vkl*
got it abt ram will tru cas 8 aslso as the guy at shop was telling its available in gskill. power and case are also ok now.
lemme know abt edifier, wireless mouse doubt abt lag and any cheap n gud option than evo???????????


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2012)

Since your mode of work will stress your components (though not over volting) an airy cabinet like the NZXT Beta Evo (Rs 2600) or Nzxt Gamma (Rs 2600)will go a long way keeping the components cool and work optimally. 

For speakers go with an Altec Lansing VS2621 | Speaker | Flipkart.com *or* Logitech Z313 2.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com

I would'nt suggest an Edifier at that price point.


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> any cheap n gud option than evo???????????



There are cheaper options (CM TX3) but they are not exactly worth the upgrade from stock coolers. 
If you are short of cash now, manage with a stock cooler for some time and purchase it later.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ Not exactly true. The Intel stock coolers are horrible in quality and even a Hyper TX3 is good as OP is not going to overclock. Get the Hyper TX3 Evo, available at 1.4K which is good enough to handle the CPU at stock speed.


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

Hyper TX3 is defintely better than the stock but 212 Evo (@2.2k) is a _better upgrade _for its price.
Just my personal opinion.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks myth n cilus
am not oc so am going with Hyper TX3 fine with everyone??????


----------



## vkl (Nov 19, 2012)

It is fine,you can go ahead.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ Get the Hyper TX3 Evo model, not the standard one. The price is only 100 bucks higher.
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2012)

dont ppl use Nvidia Quadro cards for  3d modelling


----------



## vkl (Nov 20, 2012)

^^
It is not about quadro or firepro but better performing card for the price.At their price points firepro v3900,v4800,v4900 are better in most of the 3D rendering/CAD applications than any quadro in similar price range.But then one also has to look for what applications he/she is going to use and does any series/card has better performance than other in those applications.

Anyway OP is not buying a professional card since he also needs gaming performance.GCN based HD7000 series do have a good amount of compute power.


----------



## Sup (Nov 22, 2012)

Cilus said:


> For Processor, I think you should chose between i7 2600 and 3770. i7 2600 is also hyper threaded and can process 8 threads simultaneously. It also has advantage over 3550 in Multi-threaded applications. i5 3550 is a choice for Gamers, not for 3D Modelling.


+1
Do get a i7 and for the graphics card choose the quadro 600. Don't forget your primary purpose.
 It seems you were at the right track for building the pc but somehow you got lured into building a gaming PC.


Anyway if still decide to get the 6850 *don't* get the cx 430. I suppose your Pc will be on for days that to at  load, the cx430 is rated at mere 25 degree C and add the capicitor aging and bam you get a very short life out of it.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 22, 2012)

@sup which power supply do you recommend then ??

so guys will be buying on Saturday from Nehru place in Delhi. as am busy with office so didn't bought till now.
*i have turned the PC criteria to a full on gaming system ( with no overclocking )*. here are the specs"

*1. processor - i5-3570
2. mobo - gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H
3. graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB GDDR5
4. harddisk wd cavier blue WD10EZEX 1tb 64mb cache
5. ram - G.Skill RipjawsX 1x8 1600mhz
6. psu - cx430v2
7. cooling - Hyper TX3 Evo
8. case - cm elite 311plus
9. ups - APC 700VA
10. monitor - lg 23" full hd
11. keyboard/mouse - logitech g100
12. dvd rom - hp*

am fine with everything and now have better understanding of computers, thanks to you people and think digit 
the above config looks fine to me please comment on the same? will this be able to play all the latest games and coming versions???

*now after i buy this system the next upgrade ill be making in one year is add 8gb more ram add an ssd and add one more graphics card in crossfire. 
that's the only upgrade i can do with system without changing major*. so please let me the know the power supply mentioned above will be able to take a crossfire??
i want the psu to be enough that it can go on with out any changes in it for the above upgrade. i want to invest now rather then changing everything later on. and also don't want to compromise over the specs.

*with the 15 3570 and h77 route i want to build the best spec possible.* 
i tried calculating the power on *www.extreme.outervision.com
i don't know how to put all the components if somebody can calculate n lemme know the exact i need and the buffer i can keep and buy a good psu which is enough for now and also for the upgrade ill be making next year for sure.

please take into account that my pc will be running at full loads for long hours at a streach atleast 3 4 times a week.

*please upgrade or suggest add ons to the above built that is best in i5 3570 n h77 mode.
thanks*  waiting for replies today itself.............


----------



## vkl (Nov 22, 2012)

i5 3550 is fine for multi-threaded tasks at its price.
i7 2600 would be around 5-10% faster than it in heavily multi-threaded tasks and in cases where no more than 4 threads can be processed simultaneously i5 3550 would be faster than i7 2600.

CX430V2 is fine.Nothing to worry about temperature rating.It is rated at 30degree Celsius for full power/load i.e consuming 28A on 12V rails as per specifications.
It can deliver 430Watts or more even at ambient temperatures higher than 45 degree celsius.
The whole config at full load would draw around 250Watts which implies much lesser current required/drawn from 12V rail.

One can go better with GS series for better build quality and can deliver more current on 12V rail.If you can spend more on the PSU then you can look for GS500,GS600 and many other good options are available.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 22, 2012)

@vkl thanks for replying
please lemme know about my upgrade after an year
and ill ask again is the rig well equipped to play the latest games and coming ones?

*now after i buy this system the next upgrade ill be making in one year is add 8gb more ram add an ssd and add one more graphics card in crossfire. 
that's the only upgrade i can do with system without changing major. so please let me the know the power supply mentioned above will be able to take a crossfire??*


----------



## vkl (Nov 22, 2012)

^^Not worth risking crossfiring 2*7850s with cx430v2.
Try to get a GS600@4.5k for crossfiring 2 hd7850s.
Another thing,if you want to crossfire then do it soon or maybe withing 3-4 months or so.The thing is there that it is generally not worth it to crossfirex after a year or so.
Simply because at the same price-point a new gen card would have arrived by then which would be around as fast as or near to 2*current gen cards in crossfire and would be a lot more efficient.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks vkl abt cf info. got ur point. was just curious about the situation.
so might use a single gpu n use it most power.

graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 
or
hd 7870

how much is the price diff between them and is hd 7870 worth the upgrade then 1 7850?
tellme is it advisable to buy factory overclocked versions of the cards. or should i overclock them manually.??? do i need to???

for psu ill go with gs500 or gs600 for better build n quality 

so here is the deal:

1. processor - i5-3570
2. mobo - gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H
3. graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB GDDR5
4. harddisk wd cavier blue WD10EZEX 1tb 64mb cache
5. ram - G.Skill RipjawsX 1x8 1600mhz
6. psu - gs500
7. cooling - Hyper TX3 Evo
8. case - cm elite 311plus
9. ups - APC 600VA
10. monitor - lg 23" full hd
11. keyboard/mouse - logitech g100
12. dvd rom - hp

for cost cutting getting gs 500 then gs 600 i dont know there price diff  and ups from apc 700 to apc 600
if i find 7870 in range is gs 500 good enough for that???  i know am being paranoid abt power 

and please if any one know from where should i buy all this frm nehru place delhi???. i took a quote from cost to cost last week. he dont have that cabinet 311 elite plus. i like this mid range cabi.


----------



## funskar (Nov 23, 2012)

get saphire 7870 ghz oc edition instead of 7850


----------



## vkl (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are thinking about crossfiring 2*hd7850s then try getting GS600 or something better like TX650.
If you are buying a hd7870 and want to crossfire it with another hd7870 then try getting TX650. 
For single hd7870,GS500 is more than enough for that config.
If you can find hd7870 for around 17-18k then go for that.HD7870 is 20% or more faster than a hd7850.
Preferably go for a card which is priced well and have custom cooling.Most of the custom HD7870 can reach a level of 1.1-1.2GHz on overclocking.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 23, 2012)

@vkl what you mean by coustom cooling??. dont have much info on this. am going for single card now. so going with gs500. now according to ur best knowlegde  can u tellme the company n version for 7850 and 7870. ill see the price and buy any one of them.
thanks

am getting a saphhire 7850 at 13300


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2012)

custom cooling = non reference design. Usually AMD/Nvidia GPU have complete covered GPU with a fan (blower) on one end. Custom cooling means open GPU with heatpipes extending and sometimes dual fan. Google about MSI HAWX or Gigabyte Cyclone or Sapphire VaporX. Those are custom cooled GPU.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 24, 2012)

@sam
got ur point
so do you have any model to suggest to buy from 7850 and 7870 from any companies???
if yes please tell 

and for monitor am going to buy dell-s2440l 24" full hd
i think at this price range i couldnt find a better monitor

please if can someone tell me a good place in nehru place delhi to buy all this. buying first time from nehru place.
thanks 

Why noone is telling me from where to buy and my graphics card model

so guys here is the final thing that am going to buy tomorrow

*1. processor - 	 i5-3570

2. mobo -		 gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H

3. graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD OC 7850 2GB GDDR5
                         or
                         SAPPHIRE HD 7870 GHz Edition OC 2GB GDDR5

4. harddisk - 	wd cavier blue WD10EZEX 1tb 64mb cache

5. ram - 		G.Skill RipjawsX 1x8 1600mhz

6. psu - 		corsair gs600

7. cooling - 	Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler

8. case - 		cm elite 311plus
			or
			NZXT Beta Evo

9. ups - 		APC 700VA

10. monitor - 	24" Dell S2440L

11. kb/ms  - 	logitech g100					

12. dvd rom - 	hp

13. speakers - 	edifier 2.1*

thanks for the help. any final verdict or change or suggestion is welcome..................... 



prashanthada said:


> @sam
> got ur point
> so do you have any model to suggest to buy from 7850 and 7870 from any companies???
> if yes please tell
> ...



will anyone reply anything??? koi kuch bolega?????????


----------



## Sattwa (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi, did you manage to get it and how much was it for? Im looking for same but seems you have high budget.


----------



## prashanthada (Dec 1, 2012)

@satwa got the rig last sat. from nehru place. 
will be posting all the final specs. prices and pics morrow


----------



## Sattwa (Dec 4, 2012)

Can you please post the details. Thanks


----------



## prashanthada (Dec 10, 2012)

hey guys purchased the whole system on 24 on Nov. sorry for posting so late as dint got time from work. my whole system specs are:

*1. processor - i5-3570                                                    -11,375
2. mobo - gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H                                        -5,644
3. graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD 7870 2GB GDDR5                    -17,000
4. harddisk wd black 1tb 64mb cache                                    -5,720
5. ram - G.Skill RipjawsX 1x8 1600mhz                                   -2,890
6. psu - corsair gs600                                                        -4,500
7. cooling - Hyper TX3 Evo                                                 -1,333
8. case - cm elite 431plus                                                   -3,200
9. ups - APC 700VA                                                           -3,467
10. monitor -  Dell 2440l 24" full hd                                       -12,624
11. keyboard/mouse - razer cyclosa kit                                  -2,122
12. dvd rom - hp                                                                -1,048
13. speaker edifier 2.1 M1386                                               -2,166*

add *5%tax* on everything and the total comes to        -*77,184*


----------

